# Can you solve a rubiks cube?



## Diogen (Jun 6, 2014)

And if you're a speedcuber (casual or pro) post your personal best here! Mine's 1:42. (I'm a fillfy casual )


----------



## shycoyote (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh, rubik's cube! (a.k.a. one of the biggest sources of frustrations in my life)
I've never solved one and I feel bad about it, but maybe one day...


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm too stupid to solve a rubiks cube


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

No. I move the stickers...


----------



## brajenful (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm an ISTP, of course I can solve it. Also, I'm Hungarian, of course I can solve it. Well, I could, about 4 years ago. Now I probably can't. I had a record of 41 seconds though, so that was pretty neat.


----------



## iisu (Mar 8, 2014)

I took off the stickers and put them back.

I guess most people solve it by following some kind of given guidelines. If so, I can't really see it as some kind of achievement. If someone solved it completely on their own, then it counts.


----------



## Freddie Hg (Jun 23, 2014)

God did not know whether to give me the ability to solve the Rubik's cube or a girlfriend, and he finally made his choice. 
My best time is 18 seconds. I regret nothing.


----------



## Kosmo (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes and i was very much into it for a while for some reason


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

INTP

No. I can't be bothered to memorize an algorithm for something that millions of people have already learned and mastered. It feels like a waste of time and I wouldn't gain any fulfillment from being able to do it. It's not a priority in my skill set.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

ENTP around a minute.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Nope. Screw Rubiks cubes.


----------



## Maidelane (Sep 21, 2014)

yes but slowly... really slowly.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

No. Like, not ever.

Maybe if you left me in a room with nothing but really awful food and a bottle of Ritalin for a week. Even then l'd say 50% chance.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

No.

I lack the patience and it does not help me or advance me in anyway. I am well aware that there is an algorithm for solving the cube, and even if I did pursue that and master it, it doesn't lead to any other significant use outside the scope of the game. Being four or five steps ahead of predictable variables is nothing compared to the being four or five steps ahead of changing variables in real life.


----------



## Star Skywalker (Sep 16, 2014)

No, unfortunately. xD I even tried solving an online version, but I couldn't solve that one either.


----------



## JohnnyBe (Sep 4, 2014)

MysticVigilante said:


> No. I move the stickers...


:laughing: thats what I am doing


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Fuck no. All you have to do is memorize some algorithms, I have a few friends that can do it. I personally would rather sit and do nothing then solve one of those.


----------



## Sharpnel (Aug 3, 2014)

Sure! My best record is 13 years, and counting.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Freddie Hg said:


> God did not know whether to give me the ability to solve the Rubik's cube or a girlfriend, and he finally made his choice.
> My best time is 18 seconds. I regret nothing.


Cool. Do you want a girlfriend?















;P


----------



## melancholy (Aug 14, 2014)

Somebody give me a Rubiks cube and I'll get back to you.

..._When_ I get back to you is a different matter entirely.


----------

